# Cheque Drops



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I was recently told this was available in Canada. Anyone use this to preclude heat cycles. Dr. Hutchinson has long been a proponent of its use. I wonder about any side effects, etc. Anyone have experience with it?

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Probably would help if I spelled it right--Cheque Drops a/k/a Mibolerone


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Steroid & said to be one of the worse steroids available. Mike Tyson supposedly so if you want nasty & mega ugly well 
http://thinksteroids.com/forum/steroid-forum/where-i-buy-cheque-134264113.html


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

found this

"Mibolerone an oral steroid which is a derivative of the hormone nandrolone placed into a 7, 17 dimethylated state. This makes mibolerone far more potent than the parent hormone it is derived from. Mibolerone was developed in 1963 and first marketed by the pharmaceutical company UpJohn under the name Cheque Drops as a vetnary medication. The original use of the drug was for it to be administered to female dogs to prevent them from going into heat, although veterinarians often took caution before prescribing this medication to dogs for extended periods of time due to side effects in the animals which may include clitoral enlargement, aggression, liver damage, and urinary tract problems. UpJohn eventually discontinued the drug and currently there is no prescription medication in existence for humans or animals that is known to contain mibolerone."


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I tried internet researching this before and not much came up. Today, there are loads of stuff regarding its use as a anabolic androgen steroid. The proponents of it claim its harmless. Looks pretty scary to me. I'm not sure how its administered in terms of a few weeks before or ongoing. Still, something else where risks out weigh potential benefits.


T


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I asked a vet about these sorts of drugs once when I had an 11 month old bitch I was waiting to sterilise booked into a working spot in an agility seminar with an international instructor which didnt allow bitches on heat. 

I was worried she would come into heat just before the course. The vets told me no way to use these drugs especially on a young bitch, way too risky so I didnt and she didnt come into heat thank goodness or I would have just had to audit.


----------

